# Any body tried lately



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

One of my buddie's will be comming here from Georgia bringing his flats boat hopefully going to give it a try. anybody tried lately? 

Hunter R


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A buddy of mine fished the Bon Secour river the other day and said he saw a few tailing reds and caught 2 on spinner baits. Might be a good option.

If I can get out Sunday I'm going to try to get an AJ on fly


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I fished the flats on north end of west bay in Panama Cityone week ago from today and there were a lot of reds. It was cold and sunny. They were very spooky and they didnt start getting very active until it started to warm up around 1030 or so.We had zero actionuntil the sun warmed the water a bit and then fish started tailing and biting. I hooked and lost three on the fly and thats about it. We had to leave by noon, but the afternoon probably would have been killer.Looks like the conditions are about the same as they were last week cold at night and slightly warmer, butstill a little coldduring the day. Good luck!


----------

